# Cheyenne WY yard layout design



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

It's been a long time since I've posted in here. I was browsing google maps and showing a friend a few good places to eat in Cheyenne WY when I realized that I could easily create a layout from part of the yard and the surrounding industries. It isnt entirely a prototype and I had to use alot of selective compression to fit the whole thing in a reasonable amount of space. While I did this in HO scale, it could easily be sized down to N scale and fit inside a large 2-car garage.

It's a big picture, so I'll just add the image file. Also I didnt get into adding the scenery so it looks a little blah. The two mainlines running off each edge could be modeled two ways. First is how I'd do it and just stub them out. There would be enough cars in the yard to simulate the inbound/outbound traffic. But for the purists, you could run one mainline off each end to a staging yard for the adjacent junctions. Also, FE Warren AFB didnt quite fit and looks weird, but it's in the proper linear location in relation to the other industries. They have a power plant on base and used to have a bit of coal traffic to it back in the day.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure I want to dedicate my garage for a yard in N-scale!  I do have three bays, and an 18 foot extension on one of them, so I guess I'd still have room for a couple of loops.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh to have the square footage to do it...fantastic
operating situations. :thumbsup:

But alas, a small ex bedroom won't cut it. 

Don


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Initially I tried to downsize the yard and add a few more industries that come off the west end of the yard, but no kidding, the yard in real life splits Cheyenne in two. I only have about a 1/4 to 1/3 of the actual yard size shown here. There's a huge maintenance area in between the north yard and south yard that I didnt even bother trying to fit. So I stretched the yard back out and branched off using the yard as the focal point.

I think if I use a little more artistic license to move the industries around, I could fit more into a smaller space. But since this was just a geez-whiz project, I tried to keep it somewhat geographically accurate instead of modeler freindly. Frankly, it's hard for me to design a layout without set parameters as I tend to simply expand the dimensions until I fit everything I want into the layout.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

cabledawg said:


> Initially I tried to downsize the yard and


Size creep? Never heard of it.. :laugh:

Dan


----------

